# Gucci bamboo shopper tote



## Jthay

Hi everyone! I'm Looking to purchase this Gucci bamboo shopper tote 
	

		
			
		

		
	




but having a difficult time finding reviews/mod shots! Or anything regarding this bag. I'm looking to use this bag for traveling and a handbag if needed. Any comments would be appreciated!!


----------



## llaga22

I have the same exact bag.


----------



## llaga22

It's a great bag.


----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jthay

llaga22 said:


> Hope this helps.




Thank you so much!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jthay

Bumping this thread


----------



## Jthay

Guess this bag isn't too popular


----------



## immigratty

Jthay said:


> Guess this bag isn't too popular



it is actually a very popular bag, just very hit or miss on the purse forum. but this bag sells like hotcakes.


----------



## tallymia

I have this bag in brown color, it is perfect for traveling, fits a computer and everything


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia




----------



## papertiger

Jthay said:


> Guess this bag isn't too popular



It's hugely popular, even on this forum, don't forget people are on tPF at different times 



tallymia said:


> View attachment 3229592
> View attachment 3229593
> View attachment 3229594
> View attachment 3229595
> View attachment 3229596



GGreat pics  They really show the bag off


----------



## Brndwhyn

I have this bag in the medium side and I love it, especially for work.


----------



## Venessa84

This color is gorgeous if that's the one you're going for.  I have mini version and love it.  The leather is amazing and wears very well.  I've gotten a ton of compliments as well.


----------



## Camiland

Does anyone know if the Gucci Bamboo Shopper Tote is discontinued, cause I can't find it at Gucci's website.


----------



## Soki

It's been in outlets for a while. Check the outlets if you are near them or call them. It was definitely in stock at the US outlets till a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dotty8

I like it


----------



## baghagg

Camiland said:


> Does anyone know if the Gucci Bamboo Shopper Tote is discontinued, cause I can't find it at Gucci's website.


I got mine during the Gucci sale this past spring/summer, so in all probability they are or will be discontinued soon.   I love mine, btw, I got the large in champagne
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## won

Venessa84 said:


> This color is gorgeous if that's the one you're going for.  I have mini version and love it.  The leather is amazing and wears very well.  I've gotten a ton of compliments as well.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Vanessa 84, do u mind to share what's fit in the mini vision.. Can it fit a long wallet?  Thanks


----------



## Scully Piper

I have a large one in burgundy.  I just love it!!!  I've had it for over a year now and it still looks like the first day I got it. It holds a lot and I love the different compartments because you don't end up having to search thru a big black hole for your stuff.  No complaints at all!


----------



## Camiland

Thank you. I almost bought it last year, but opted for a Miu Miu, then. It's gorgeous, it should be a classic. I'll look for an outlet.


----------



## Venessa84

Here's my LV Emilie wallet in there. As you can see, it fits with room to spare. I usually carry my mini pochette, empriente cles, 6 key holder, and cell in there. I hope that helps!


----------



## won

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3438805
> View attachment 3438806
> 
> 
> Here's my LV Emilie wallet in there. As you can see, it fits with room to spare. I usually carry my mini pochette, empriente cles, 6 key holder, and cell in there. I hope that helps!


----------



## won

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3438805
> View attachment 3438806
> 
> 
> Here's my LV Emilie wallet in there. As you can see, it fits with room to spare. I usually carry my mini pochette, empriente cles, 6 key holder, and cell in there. I hope that helps!


----------



## won

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3438805
> View attachment 3438806
> 
> 
> Here's my LV Emilie wallet in there. As you can see, it fits with room to spare. I usually carry my mini pochette, empriente cles, 6 key holder, and cell in there. I hope that helps!




Thanks a lot Venessa84. It's very helpful and enjoy your bag.


----------



## Bklyn84

Hi, hoping you can help. I found a champagne gold large bamboo shopper but I'm wondering if the large is too big for everyday use. Can anyone that has small or large comment on the size and use. Your comments would be much appreciated!


----------



## baghagg

Bklyn84 said:


> Hi, hoping you can help. I found a champagne gold large bamboo shopper but I'm wondering if the large is too big for everyday use. Can anyone that has small or large comment on the size and use. Your comments would be much appreciated!


Hi Bklyn84.  I have the large bamboo shopper in champagne gold and I used it every day for 6 months straight.  It's one of my favorite bags, and it shows zero wear thus far.    I'm not a large person, and never did I find it to be too large for everyday use.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Bklyn84

Thanks so much! This is very helpful. I am not a large person either I'm 5'5 so I'm glad to know that you like the size. I didn't want it to look to big.


----------



## baghagg

Bklyn84 said:


> Thanks so much! This is very helpful. I am not a large person either I'm 5'5 so I'm glad to know that you like the size. I didn't want it to look to big.


I'm 5'5" as well,  and this bag is not overwhelming in any way


----------



## preppy_chic

I need help. I broke the handle on my bag. How much does it cost to replace the handle? 

Thanks much


----------



## Tyler_JP

From @fasion_lawyer 's Instagram - what a classic, beautiful look!


----------



## papertiger

preppy_chic said:


> I need help. I broke the handle on my bag. How much does it cost to replace the handle?
> 
> Thanks much



You need to take it in to Gucci, they should give you an estimate and wait until you say OK.


----------

